# Arrive and Shine



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering - in the "arrive and shine" competition how much detail do they go into with the judging? what do they judge the car on? is it just purely how clean the car is or is it on how perfect the paint finish it (removal or scratches and swirls etc) and is it just an external thing they judge or do they judge on the interior aswell?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I judged it last year and we took all manner of factors into consideration paint condition, wheels, glass etc, and yes the interior is looked at if we can't get into it we have a good look through the windows.


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Does it get judged in different categories like newer/older cars, millage on the car, size of the car etc or is it just all judged the same? Cheers


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope all are there and judged the same.


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Sound! Can't decide if I should try and enter or not! Lol did the 200 places get filled pretty quickly last year?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It was quite well stocked. Get entered man!!!


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

I'm certainly tempted if I can get the car looking better! I'm pretty new to detailing so wouldn't be expecting to come away with a prize or anything but who knows! If I don't enter I definately won't be getting a prize! Would require an early start that morning to get in the first 200 because I live about 1.5hours drive away!


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

The cars will all be judged together, but prizes will be given in different categories. So older cars will compete with older cars, newer cars vs newer cars and even work vans with work vans.

The Arrive and Shine had extra capacity last year, so you could have entered as late as 11am in 2012, but there is obviously a limit to the number of cars that can fit into the area and the longer you have to prep the car before judging starts at midday means the more chance you have of winning. The earliest you can get in to wash your car is 7.30am.


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Does the car lose points for any small dints it might have and would you also lose points for orange peel in the paint work?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The standard of 'detail' is what is judged, not the OEM paint. Obviously, you may get bonus points for better than OEM paint, but that would be exceptional. You could theoretically enter a clean, perfectly detailed *crashed* car and that could win a prize... every surface needs to be cleaned and prep'd to detailing standards. It's about the finish, not the form. So I wouldn't worry about minor dings and orange peel at all if I was entering.  You could beat a car without them using normal detailing techniques.


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Dodo Factory said:


> The standard of 'detail' is what is judged, not the OEM paint. Obviously, you may get bonus points for better than OEM paint, but that would be exceptional. You could theoretically enter a clean, perfectly detailed *crashed* car and that could win a prize... every surface needs to be cleaned and prep'd to detailing standards. It's about the finish, not the form. So I wouldn't worry about minor dings and orange peel at all if I was entering.  You could beat a car without them using normal detailing techniques.


Thats good to know! I can stop worrying about the dints and orange peel now then and start worrying about getting the car clean! haha :detailer: Thansk for your response, its much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

If we get into the top 16 when we arrive is there availability to wash the car on site?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes. But the facilities will not be around all day so if you make the Top 16 pay particular attention to the info you will be emailed regarding arrival times and facilities.

It should also be noted that there will be standpipes available at all times the Arena is open on set up day, but we lay on a pressure-washer of some kind for a proper wash


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Apologies if I'm blind, but do you have to register somewhere for the Arrive and Shine?


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

fisko53 said:


> Apologies if I'm blind, but do you have to register somewhere for the Arrive and Shine?


Last year people were asked before they parked up whether they would like to enter their car.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You just follow the signs for Arrive and Shine and park in a specified area on the day. No pre-registration required.


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Great, thanks for that. Countdown now


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Is the engine bay also judged or not?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

In the Arrive and Shine it is unlikely that the engine bay would be inspected, unless deliberately opened. The only scenario where it is likely to come under scrutiny is where two cars in the same class are difficult to separate... then it could be the tie-breaker. I wouldn't bust a gut doing it; is likely to be unnecessary. But does depend on how competitive you are.


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Dodo Factory said:


> In the Arrive and Shine it is unlikely that the engine bay would be inspected, unless deliberately opened. The only scenario where it is likely to come under scrutiny is where two cars in the same class are difficult to separate... then it could be the tie-breaker. I wouldn't bust a gut doing it; is likely to be unnecessary. But does depend on how competitive you are.


Thanks for the info - if i get chance i may try and give it a quick once over just incase a miracle happens and i find myself in a tie-breaker situation! lol :lol:


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

I see you can arrive at 7:30 to prep, but what's the latest time of arrival to be included in the arrive and shine? and what time does the judging start please?
Sorry a lot of questions


----------

